# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  R1, self-flying camera, Skydio, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Skydio, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the Skydio Autonomy Engine

Published on Feb 13, 2018




> R1, with Skydio Autonomy Engine, is the first flying camera combining artificial intelligence, computer vision, and advanced robotics. Skydio maps and interprets the world in 3D.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with Skydio R1 autonomous drone!

Published on Feb 14, 2018




> We go hands-on with the Skydio R1, a camera-equipped drone that not only flies autonomously, but can actually track you and avoid almost any obstacle in its flight path. And from our first test, it actually works--we couldn't get it to crash. Skydio CEO and co-founder Adam Bry walks us through the computer vision technology that makes the R1 work, and we share our impressions from the impressive test flight.

----------


## Airicist

Flying Car Nanodegree Program - Industry Voices: Skydio

Published on Feb 16, 2018




> Learn more about self-flying drone startup, Skydio. Co-founder and CEO Adam Bry and Head of Autonomy Hayk Martiros introduces the Skydio vision and technology and explains how the Flying Car Nanodegree program will prepare engineers to work on these kinds of autonomous aerial systems.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The autonomous “selfie drone”"
Alumni’s video-capturing drone tracks moving subjects while freely navigating any environment.

by Rob Matheson
March 13, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Tested: Skydio R1 autonomous drone review

Published on Mar 26, 2018




> We review the Skydio R1 Frontier Edition, the first autonomous drone we've tested that lives up to its promises of hands-free flight! We're so impresssed by the Skydio R1's ability to navigate around obstacles and track fast-moving subjects--its movements were almost otherworldly. Watch it chase us as we try to evade it!

----------


## Airicist

Skydio R1 review

Published on Apr 2, 2018

----------


## Airicist

A look inside self-flying drone startup Skydio

Published on Apr 2, 2018




> TechCrunch visits the offices of Skydio, a drone company backed by some of Silicon Valley’s top investors that’s aiming to help drones fly themselves. We take an exclusive tour through the startup’s offices and chat with CEO Adam Bry while checking out the prototypes that led to the R1.

----------


## Airicist

Fully autonomous drone: Skydio R1 review

Published on Apr 5, 2018




> The Skydio R1 is the world’s first fully autonomous consumer drone. It uses AI and a mix of cameras and sensors to pilot itself and follow a subject through complex environments. To test those claims, we took the R1 to a park in San Francisco to see how well it could handle following a subject hiking, biking, and skateboarding.

----------


## Airicist

Field Guide: backcountry skiing with Caleb Farro

Published on Apr 6, 2018




> In this field guide, Caleb Farro shares some helpful tips for using the Skydio R1 while skiing in the backcountry!

----------


## Airicist

Field Guide: Filmmaking with the Skydio R1

Published on Apr 13, 2018




> In this field guide, Kendall Martin shares some helpful tips for getting the most out of your Skydio R1's cinematic modes & settings so you can create amazing videos with the R1!

----------


## Airicist

Hand catching the Skydio R1

Published on Apr 23, 2018




> A quick video tutorial on how to safely hand hatch the Skydio R1.

----------

